# Do These Look Like Good Showing Boots (English)



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't know about but "Devon-Aire Ladies Nouvelle Field Boots" I have heard nothing but good about ariat boots. 

Hope I helped,


----------



## SilverStallion (Jun 27, 2010)

Mabye you should contact "babalina": she has boot for sale, 60$$


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

I have Ariat's, but I bought them for £161.. the boots that you have posted look lovely though!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Can you buy a used pair or look on ebay? You will probably get more for your money that way.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I think that's actually a good deal on leather tall boots, but maybe that's just me. Depending on what you're doing, you may want dress boots rather than the field boots.
But I show in field boots all the time xD.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

ariats hurt my feet (I have wide feet). I bought some Devonaires at the last horse show when my zipper broke, one of the boots fits awesome, the other wouldn't zip. I had to stretch the other but they are comfy.


----------



## thejessiefox (Jul 16, 2010)

Personally, I would invest in a pair of field boots. I bought a pair of Devon Aire's when I first started riding english. They lasted barely through the summer, weren't tall enough, and looked cheap. I've owned a pair of the Ariat Heritage boots (pull on) for five years now and they still look near brand new. They also broke in super fast- I think after two rides?


----------

